# Smith Mainline Full Face Helmet



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

*Smith Mainline Full Face Helmet option*

I don't see it mentioned much on here, but another option is the Smith Mainline. I picked one up last month after doing a fair amount of research.

It comes with three sets of removable pads for sizing customization. It also includes a split fabric / mesh carry bag. It uses a classic D-style loop ring chin strap to secure the helmet.


I had heard reports about its MIPS system making noise and was pretty much a go for buying this helmet except for that. I tried one in the store and it didn't make noise so I gave it a go.


As you might imagine the Smith Recon goggles fit well with the helmet. The d-ring chin strap takes a bit of getting used to, but it's not that bad. Is it as easy as a fidlock, or other traditional mountain biking chin strap? No. But it is workable.


*First ride impressions:*
Overall I liked it. It was warmer climbing uphill on a cool day than my POC Tectal Race Spin. That was to be expected. It didn't make a bunch of unwanted MIPS associated noise. I felt it had decent airflow on the downhill. My goggles didn't fog up. It doesn't feel heavy. The overall look seems a bit more compact than some other options. I plan to offer a better review as I get a bit more rides in with it.

*Second ride impressions: 
*I took it out a much cooler day. When we started out on the trailhead, it was 36 degrees. I started off with a thin Smart wool balaclava. The helmet still fit fine with this additional layer. After about twenty minutes, I removed the balaclava and got busy on a long climb. The Mainline felt light and manageable. The snug cheek padding was beginning to feel more comfortable. I only occasionally heard any internal MIPS sound. But this was not loud enough or common enough to really ***** about. I am sure my panting was far louder. One thing that is noticeable on most full face helmets that I have seen is that the ears are covered up. I could still hear, but not as well. That, and when sweat was starting to roll off my head, occasionally it would drip into my ear. You can't really fix that unless you take the helmet off. Better just to suck it up and get used to minor things like that. LOL. I felt that even crawling along and building up some heat, that the helmet venting worked well. I purposely left it on for the climb. My thinking is that if you are going to use a helmet... USE the helmet! Once I got to the downhill portion, I put the Smith goggles on and picked up some speed. Again, the helmet felt nice and light. In other words, it didn't feel like I knew I was wearing a distractingly heavy helmet. I was glad to have the goggles as the cold wind makes my eyes water almost straight away. I felt that the goggles and helmet worked well together. Only when I stopped for a short break did the goggles, that I forgot that I had on, start to fog up. As soon as I started moving they cleared right up. Second ride summary: Still happy with purchase. 


*Pros:* Feels very well built, Compact for size, decent venting, and light weight. The chin bar distance from face seems good, and not crazy far out there. I could still use my Osprey hydration from the large mouth vent. It is a bit tighter to try to come in from underneath, but can be done. Front mouth opening large enough to spit through cleanly if needed. Gross right?!? Yeah, well, there ya go. lol.

*Cons:* D-ring chin strap closure takes getting used to, Warmer than half shells on climbs, Hydration takes a bit of relearning as chin bar situated semi close to face & _Koroyd _protection system negates use of through vent light mounts. I believe they offer their own mounting solution. (I haven't figured it out and so far, Smith has not responded to my inquires concerning light mounts.) I'll feel better once I get the light situation sorted.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

Love my Mainline! Easily the best fitting full face I've ever had.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

almazing said:


> Love my Mainline! Easily the best fitting full face I've ever had.


Have you figured out a way to attach a helmet light yet?

The ONLY mention I seem to have ever found was in some sort of review that said that it mounts under the visor. But no further elaboration was offered. Mine didn't come with any extra hardware and I don't see it mentioned at all on the Smith site. I have reached out to them twice without hearing a word in response. They only use their Facebook presence to post ads.

I wish they were an easier company to get ahold of.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

RyderRider said:


> Have you figured out a way to attach a helmet light yet?
> 
> The ONLY mention I seem to have ever found was in some sort of review that said that it mounts under the visor. But no further elaboration was offered. Mine didn't come with any extra hardware and I don't see it mentioned at all on the Smith site. I have reached out to them twice without hearing a word in response. They only use their Facebook presence to post ads.
> 
> I wish they were an easier company to get ahold of.


I don't use this helmet for night riding, but it looks like you'll need a GoPro adhesive mount. Top, sides, under the visor is where you'd attach it. Before anyone goes on about an adhesive mount, I used GoPro adhesive mounts on my skydiving helmet(yes freefall skydiving with a ram-air parachute) and have not lost anything attached to the mount after over 200 jumps.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

almazing said:


> I don't use this helmet for night riding, but it looks like you'll need a GoPro adhesive mount. Top, sides, under the visor is where you'd attach it. Before anyone goes on about an adhesive mount, I used GoPro adhesive mounts on my skydiving helmet(yes freefall skydiving with a ram-air parachute) and have not lost anything attached to the mount after over 200 jumps.


Right on. That is at least one workable solution. I figured if nothing else, I could probably use some sort of adhesive or GoPro type hardware to make it happen.

During my research I did see it mentioned that some sort of mount came with the helmet. At least that is what was implied how it was listed. So I didn't really give it another thought. I figured that they spent a lot of time coming up with this helmet and that they included a simple, more integrated GoPro / Light mount. I figured after looking into all the extra pads and items that came with the helmet, that I would find some sort of mount. I did not.

I just didn't know if I was missing anything from my packaging, or if it was a fabled piece of mystery equipment that doesn't exist. If they'd ever get back to me, I guess I'd know for sure. LOL.

Looking back at the front page Google research, it seems that only one article mentions it in a bullet point under the, "Smith Mainline Details & Comments".

https://nsmb.com/articles/smith-mainline-full-face-helmet/


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

Mine didn't come with any mount. Maybe it'll come later as an add-on that you have to buy separately as with the Forefront 2 helmet.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

Got it. And thanks for all the information. I kind of figured it sounded too good to be true that they thought of a more integrated light mount solution that was part of the package. I just wish that was made more plainly obvious, or that the additionally needed hardware was already out and available. 

It's like being a kid and getting a nerf gun for your birthday and no nerf ammo to go with. LOL.. Okay... maybe not THAT bad, but still.


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

almazing said:


> Mine didn't come with any mount. Maybe it'll come later as an add-on that you have to buy separately as with the Forefront 2 helmet.


*Lack of light mounting update*

I got a response from Smith the other day that I'd thought I'd share for for reference.

*Richard* (Smith Optics)
Nov 24, 2020, 17:39 PST
_Hi Ryder,
I apologize for the delay in responding to your inquiry. Unfortunately our Mainline helmet is not light mount compatible. I would recommend using the 3M sticky mount as it will not compromise the integrity of the helmet. I hope this information helps.
Thanks!_

So, YOYO... You're On Your Own. LOL. So pretty much what @almazing stated. If you are interested in mounting a light, it looks like you'll have to jimmy something up with a combo of 3M adhesive tape and / or a GoPro type mount. I would have thought that they would have put at least some effort into a camera / light mount, but they didn't even elude to the possibility that they might be working on one.

I imagine that you can mount just about whatever light on top of the helmet. I am slightly interested in seeing if one can be mounted under the visor, but that might not work depending on type of light you have and the amount of space it needs. We'll see.

*If someone comes up with a workable mounting solution, please post pics and description, (light brand, model, mounting items used, here. Thanks.*


----------

